# Can you guess me?



## snowyangel (Jun 24, 2009)

*Can you guess me? Calling Cichlid identity pros! *

I've been keeping fish for over 6years but I'm rather new when it to some cichlids(I've just kept rams, severums, convicts and keyholes before). 
I work at a humane society and these fish were left outside our building in a small plastic tank. Me being the fishy person at the shelter decided to adopt them knowing that some were firemouth cichlids. But the one big guy I haven't the clue. His fins are chewed up because he was also housed with a Parrot fish. He's about 4-4.5 inches in length, thick build and beautiful aqua markings and definitely loves his new cave and protects that. He sort of reminds me of jack dempsey or a texas cichlid but I'm hoping I'm proved wrong because I know the temperment and size of those guys. Any guesses from the cichlid pros of the one in the cave?? It's currently in a 30 gallon tank with loads of live plants, drift wood and caves. He shares it with 4 firemouths and 5 cories and a robust upside down catfish. Sorry for the shabby pics but he rarely comes out of the cave except for food.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like a Jack Dempsey to me.


----------



## TheOtherNewGuy (May 4, 2009)

looks pretty close to my dempsey


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree a JD. I'm not so sure that the other fish is a firemouth tho. It could be but there are several members of the genus Thorichthys that are very similar, especially as sub adults. That may be a aureus which is a lot more unusual than a firemouth. In any case it is a beautiful fish.


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree with Ron V that the "firemouth" looks like a different fish. If you see no aggresion or extra growth, you may be fine with it. 

I also think we all agree on the fact that it looks like a JD. Maybe you can find someone who will give it a good home!


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

Firemouth cihclids tend to have more of a gray to brown body with a red belly. This one has a red belly but it's body is blue. I doubt it is a firemouth, but it is really cool!


----------



## snowyangel (Jun 24, 2009)

Thank you so much for the replies folks! Well the other 3 smaller cichlids has the deeper red/orange bellies, just the one pictured is light coloured. When i googled firemouth cichlids they looked almost identicle but hey i could be wrong or maybe it's lighting of my camera....
I might have access to a larger tank in the future so maybe he'll be my display fish in there. Are JDs content and happy being alone?


----------

